# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  Disabling special hidden shared resource IPC$

## NickGolovko

Special network share IPC$ (Inter Process Communication) helps creating named channels. Computers in a network use these channels to exchange certain service data. Also the named channels are used for remote administration of a server. 

Closing IPC$ (command: net share IPC$ /delete) will stop the server functionality of the computer. It will become unaccessible for incoming connections, as if the Server service was stopped. 

- for confidential workstations it can be helpful.
- for workstations to be remotely controlled it will be harmful. 
- a server will be destroyed.

----------

